# Routing Melamine Hardboard over plywood



## Foos (Sep 11, 2012)

I am redoing the interior from an older motor home and the original fascia board below the countertop was 1/8" fake woodgrain luan glued over 1/2" plywood. I hate the fake looking woodgrain so I want to replace it with the more modern looking white melamine 1/8" hardboard glued to 1/2" plywood. I traced the old fascia board over to the new plywood, made the cut outs for the doors and then glued the melamine hardboard to the plywood. I used a circular saw to cut out the melamine from the door cutouts leaving 1/2 to 1" melamine that now needs to be routed flush.

What router bit would be best for this job?
Any tips?

next question
The interior walls of the motorhome were 2 layers of 1/8" fake woodgrain luan plywood separated by 1" x 1" for rigidity ( hollow walls for light weight and an interior cavity for electrical outlet space)
I was planning to trace the old walls on to the 1/8 hardboard melamine 1/4" oversize and then routing them flush for a good edge.
What router bit would be best for this?
Any tips?
This will be my first routing experience and I would hope that I can do this without screwing up the edges too much.

I will be using the Harbor Freight trim router 44914


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

What you will be using is either a laminate trimming bit or a straight bit with a bearing on the top. The cutter on the bit will cut melamine and the bearing will ride against the framing to keep the edge smooth. The bearing will however follow the framing and if the framing has bumps or curves in it then your final outcome will also have bumps and curves. Go to the MLCS web site to see what they have.


----------



## Foos (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought this bit from my local menards
Bosch 85216MC 1/2-Inch Diameter 1-Inch Cut Triple Flute Laminate Flush Trim Router Bit 1/4-Inch Shank With Ball Bearing

Is this correct for my use?
Thanks


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes this is correct. In the future try to cut more of the laminate off. The 1" cut is a little too much, the 1/8" is perfect. I have found that trying to cut too much away with the bit is asking for trouble. With the 1/8" cut you are only cutting one side but with the 1" you are really making a groove in the laminate or in this case the melamine.


----------

